# Beginner’s Fly Tying Vise



## WetWilly (Jan 12, 2018)

Have recently taken some fly tying classes at a local shop here in Tampa and looking to get started on tying at home. 
I understand a quality vise is important and would prefer a pedestal. Checking out Peak and Renzetti Traveler. Pros and cons of each? Also open to others in that price range. 
If anyone has a used one I would be interested. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Fellow Tampa fly tyer, here. Not a beginner. I got the Renzetti Traveler with the pedestal base and I have yet to find anything I don't like about it. I love it actually! I went for the standard one rather than the saltwater model and it holds large hooks just fine. Definitely recommend. You likely wont need a better vice even down the road. Haven't used the peak but I hear good things as well. Cant go wrong with either.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I started with a regal standard vise. I have since been upgraded with a birthday gift but certainly didn't need to. @mtoddsolomon loves his Peak.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

E-money said:


> I started with a regal standard vise. I have since been upgraded with a birthday gift but certainly didn't need to. @mtoddsolomon loves his Peak.


My story exactly. I started with a standard Regal and after tying a few years received a Dyna-King Barracuda as a joint Christmas present. 

I could have gone the rest of my tying life never needing much more than my original Regal. 

I don't have any real experience with them, but I hear good things about the Renzetti and Peak as well. 

I like pedestal bases over clamp ons because I feel like they are more versatile if you tie at different locations.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 on the Renzetti - mine is the Saltwater Traveler w the Pedestal Base (and left-handed.)

It was my first vise, I've many thousands of flies on it and it still functions perfectly. It's never even crossed my mind to get a different vise because the SW Traveler fulfills every single one of my needs.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Like he said, I love my Peak. I would eventually like to upgrade to a Dyna King, but for no other reason than its cool factor. I have absolutely lved my peak from the first hook attached to it.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

WetWilly said:


> Have recently taken some fly tying classes at a local shop here in Tampa and looking to get started on tying at home.
> I understand a quality vise is important and would prefer a pedestal. Checking out Peak and Renzetti Traveler. Pros and cons of each? Also open to others in that price range.
> If anyone has a used one I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I really like my Griffen Odyssey spider vise, I also just began tying. It's a great all around rotary vise in my opinion, and at my skill level it's all I will need for a while. Only knock is it doesn't come with a pedestal, but for 90 bucks that's fine. I would spring for the cam lock though if it's in your price range. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Have the Renzetti Traveler as well with the standard jaws. I tie up to a 2/0hook on mine with no problems.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I've used a Renzetti Traveler standard, not saltwater for 20 years and just got a new one with cam jaws. Mine does everything I want it to, since I don't tie anything larger than 2/0.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.norvise.com/Fly-Tying-Vises-Mobile.php


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

I use a peak and love it, it will hold the smallest to largest hook you will ever use in saltwater. I don’t see a reason to upgrade it other than to spend more money.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Like he said, I love my Peak. I would eventually like to upgrade to a Dyna King, but for no other reason than its cool factor. I have absolutely lved my peak from the first hook attached to it.


I had a Peak and moved up to a Dyna King Barracuda Jr. (for the cool factor ). The Peak is an awesome vise and bulletproof. You will not need to upgrade from a Peak or Renzetti or Dyna King.. They are all awesome vises. Check out ebay from time to time as there are many used vises for sale at times.. I stole my Dyna King Jr from ebay and also bought a regular Barracuda and compared them side by side.. Sold the regular Barracuda, because it is huge and overkill in my opinion.. The Barracuda Jr can tie all the way up to 6/0.. So can the Peak with optional jaws..


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Go with the Renzetti traveler and be done with it. No need to upgrade down the road if you just go with that to begin with.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very happy with my Peak Rotary.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Griffin mongoose. Really high quality vise for the money and conevwirh tying tools, clamp and pedestal bases. I do a lot of tying and so far for the last 3 years no issues. I think they are about $150


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Traveler. Cry once.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Lots of great advice here.....as OP stated “they are all great vises.” Might be partial here but I would spend once and cry once and in fact did. My first vise was a Dyna King Professional which I still have. Later treated myself to a DK Barracuda Indexer and actually tie with both. Certain things I like with each - like the Professional due to its simplicity and can tie almost anything on it, can’t beat the indexer when tying expoxy based flys.
Ohh and there are going to be times when a clamp proves to be invaluable


----------



## WetWilly (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you for all the guidance. As I figured I wouldn’t be disappointed with any of the suggestions, I ended up going with the Peak since my local fly shop had them in stock and I wanted to buy there.

Now to change the direction a bit, how about some beginning flies to tie? Any ideas for Tampa Bay? Clousers, deceivers, and seducers are where I’m starting.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

WetWilly said:


> Clousers, deceivers, and seducers are where I’m starting.


Yep, start there. Add some crack patterns and schminnows after you master the first 3 you mentioned. Then explore crustaceans. Happy tying.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

WetWilly said:


> Now to change the direction a bit, how about some beginning flies to tie? Any ideas for Tampa Bay? Clousers, deceivers, and seducers are where I’m starting.


Learn a basic gurgler for a topwater option. Lots of good vids out there.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

WetWilly said:


> Thank you for all the guidance. As I figured I wouldn’t be disappointed with any of the suggestions, I ended up going with the Peak since my local fly shop had them in stock and I wanted to buy there.
> 
> Now to change the direction a bit, how about some beginning flies to tie? Any ideas for Tampa Bay? Clousers, deceivers, and seducers are where I’m starting.



Good choice. I recently started tying (finally) and got the Peak kit that comes with tools. I'm getting to the point where I'll be upgrading some of the tools but the vise is fantastic.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Every cheap vise I've owned was a waste of time and money. My Dyna King works great and the design allows it to probably last until I'm a very old man. I hear good things about the peak, but I've never tied on it.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I also used a Regal vice for 30 years with no complaints. That said, I did get a Peak Rotary this Christmas and like the feel quite a bit. Still, the Regal worked for size 24 midges and size 2 Clousers. I am sure I tied 2,000 flies with this vice. Don't get me wrong-it is not perfect but I would not hesitate one bit if one came your way.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I just bought the Traveler myself, looking forward to ditching the cheap non-rotary clamp on unit I’ve been using. 

In regards to beginner flies, one of the easiest ties I’ve completed and actually had good success with is the “BMF Minnow” that can be seen in the 239 Flies YouTube videos. Good luck!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

If you thought the vice was expensive, wait until you get your 6th bobbin you had to have because it was ceramic and only $25 at the shop. Oh a grade Gold Whiting Farms cape is on sale for $40 I’ll get that. Snag a couple of EP brushes too. Don’t forget the tying thread. And hooks. Got enough sili legs?


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

WetWilly said:


> Thank you for all the guidance. As I figured I wouldn’t be disappointed with any of the suggestions, I ended up going with the Peak since my local fly shop had them in stock and I wanted to buy there.
> 
> Now to change the direction a bit, how about some beginning flies to tie? Any ideas for Tampa Bay? Clousers, deceivers, and seducers are where I’m starting.


I would add a recommendation for an EP Baitfish. Its not a difficult tie, and you can vary the size and color to target just about every species in just about every environment. And they work, so you get a lot of bang for your buck so to speak if you get the hang of tying them.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> If you thought the vice was expensive, wait until you get your 6th bobbin you had to have because it was ceramic and only $25 at the shop. Oh a grade Gold Whiting Farms cape is on sale for $40 I’ll get that. Snag a couple of EP brushes too. Don’t forget the tying thread. And hooks. Got enough sili legs?


Its a damn slippery slope...that's for sure...not all schlappen is created equal...*lol*


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

For beginning flies- I use an awful lot of Clousers and Schminnows. Both easy ties. Good instructions online.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Good schlappen is so hard to find!!! Good source on capes is Sideling Hill hackle. Great feathers for half the price


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WetWilly said:


> Have recently taken some fly tying classes at a local shop here in Tampa and looking to get started on tying at home.
> I understand a quality vise is important and would prefer a pedestal. Checking out Peak and Renzetti Traveler. Pros and cons of each? Also open to others in that price range.
> If anyone has a used one I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Both are great little vises for the money.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snookdaddy said:


> I had a Peak and moved up to a Dyna King Barracuda Jr. (for the cool factor ).


Nice....! 

Maybe one day.....


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I was playing with a Norvise at Atlanta, I’m going to make one of those!! It’s so stupidly simple why didn’t I think of that???


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

albrighty_then said:


> I really like my Griffen Odyssey spider vise, I also just began tying. It's a great all around rotary vise in my opinion, and at my skill level it's all I will need for a while. Only knock is it doesn't come with a pedestal, but for 90 bucks that's fine. I would spring for the cam lock though if it's in your price range. Welcome to the addiction.


I started with the Griffin Spider, great vise, still have mine, use it for me freshwater stuff. Use a Regal for the bigger flies. The only problem I had with the Griffin was that it has a difficult time holding hooks that are coated, like galvanized hooks. They tend to slip in the jaws, but I use the Regal for them now.


----------

